# consensus run open land.



## hobbes (Jul 2, 2017)

We are looking for radical revolutionarys, people who want to work with others to shift things in a positive way.
You are welcome to join us.
The Garden is a off grid consensus run land project in Tennessee that is being used to facilitate creating positive change.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 3, 2017)

hobbes said:


> We are looking for radical revolutionarys, people who want to work with others to shift things in a positive way.
> You are welcome to join us.
> The Garden is a off grid consensus run land project in Tennessee that is being used to facilitate creating positive change.



i don't mean to be a jerk here, but you're really going to need to be a lot more detailed than that. you have land, and want radicals that are interested in positive change. okay, what does that mean?

also, please re-read our rules as posting the same content in multiple areas violates our spam rules.


----------



## hobbes (Jul 4, 2017)

The Garden is a 21 Acer plot of land in Lafayette TN with a field, pond and creeks. In the past few years things have been done and stuff has been built to better sustain people on the land. We now have lots of fruits growing and fertile fields for planting, there is a kitchen, pump house, shower, library, tool shed's, out house, green house, pig pen, goat pen, rabbit hutch's and chicken coops. There is also places for people to stay with wood burning stoves. The Garden is open consensus run land where any one is welcome. The people we are really looking for are those that want to make the world a better place. The Garden is a resource for these people. It is a place to step out and not participate in the system while working with like minded people to make something better.


----------



## hobbes (Jul 4, 2017)

If there's anything specific you would like to know I would be happy to explain....As far as the multiple post I was just thinking that the post fit in in more than one place..... Just trying to let people know that we are here.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 4, 2017)

Exactly what I want to hear. I have my own little land set up but am alone. I'd maybe want to check er out this winter. Open mind and space for one honest and hardworking carpenter and his dog and pack burro? If I don't winter over with family I did think on walking down to TN or NC for winter, weather pending.


----------



## hobbes (Jul 4, 2017)

You and your companions are welcome anytime, we usually have plenty of space in the winter. What do you have going on your land?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have my little one tiny windowed 12 by 12 shack with small yet perfect wood stove.A privy. My tiny little crappy garden and that's about it. Good accepting neighbors though. I have a few good water sources including some rain collection. I do a little hunting and trapping on connecting land. No chickens or anything because I can't be nomadic with em.


----------



## Linda Hansen (Jul 8, 2017)

this sounds really interesting! Do you also use solar panels and generators for electric?


----------



## boxcar (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey, would love to lend a hand here and there. Happy to work for bed and board if you have it?


----------



## deleted user (Jul 14, 2017)

Very interested. Needs lots of planning on my part, i am in AZ currently. i have construction skills and am a good laborer. pm me with more info please and thank you.


----------



## THEOEHT (Jul 18, 2017)

hobbes said:


> We are looking for radical revolutionarys, people who want to work with others to shift things in a positive way.
> You are welcome to join us.
> The Garden is a off grid consensus run land project in Tennessee that is being used to facilitate creating positive change.


I assume your talkin bout shut up and grow it? i stayed for a couple weeks 3 or 4 years ago. im thining bout stopping by in the winter. ive got some land in washington, also starting a community farm, so far just 2 of us + travellers passing through short term.


----------

